# 2001 Frontier - Sound System Install Questions



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

First question is how is the head unit removed from these vehicles? I have a 2001 Frontier Crew Cab with the factory 6-disc changer.

Also does anyone have a wiring diagram for the head unit connector? I'm going to need to splice into the rear speaker outputs for my amp's speaker level input. Anyone know which wires I need?

I will be running 4 gauge wire into the back seat area of the truck. What is the easiest way to run the wire past the firewall and into the rear of the truck?

I purchased a custom box online for two 8" woofers to fit behind the rear seat. After looking (I don't have the enclosure yet), it appears the mount to hold the spare tire jack and accessories is definately going to be in the way. I haven't taken a close look at it yet, but is it possible to remove this?

Any ideas, info and suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

bump to top


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i ran my wire inside my hood between the firewell and the front tire schroud cover. that plastic thing that keeps mud and stuff away from the engine in the wheel-well. it came through the door. take the striping off at the end of the carpet between the door. then run you wire under it and screw it back down.


and call it a day:fluffy:


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

wahoo...just did this today

ran my 10G power wire to the amp via the factory grommet opening with the harness
just cut a little slit in and passed the wire through with the coat hanger feed

pulled out both seats and the center arm rest console for my RCA's(on left) and speaker wires(on right)
ran power and remote turn on down the passenger side near doors

JVC double din head with 2 pre outs and 1 pre in for the DVD
remove stereo by pulling ash tray out and unscrewing those two screws
the trim plate will then pop out
from then it should be pretty straight forward

all of my speaker wires went through the factory harness to make it simple
4ch amp front runs the front speakers, rear runs the subs in bridged 2ohm mode, and rear speakers ran by head unit

good luck 
removing the seats and center makes things alot easier in the long run
alot of room to work and easy to run wires under carpet and so forth


----------

